# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Picture Proof That Us Over 30 Guys Can Rock

## B_1

I posted this picture on the "Members Photos" section before I saw that this site had an over 30 section. Since Im over 30 I believe that I should have posted here Instead.

Im B1 and I have been training for about 10 years. Im currently weighing in at 217. Im 38, my arms about 8 weeks ago measured 20" cold. That was when I was site Injecting. I have stopped and my arms have lost a little size but, I believe that they are 19-19.5". I currently use Instinctive training. Meaning that I don't follow any routine as far as traning days are concerned. I might do a 3 on 1 off or 2 on 1 off or 3 on 1 off. My diest is as follows. Breakfast 1 bagel w/cream cheese 2 hard boiled eggs. pre lunch Met-Rx. Lunch Salmon w/br rice. Pre workout meal met-Rx. post workout meal met-Rx, a 1-2 hour nap. Dinner 1lb of either swordfish, salmon or Kingfish w/ Spinach. met_rx befor I go to bed with 20 grams of Gluteamine (sp). After 1:00 Pm No carbs. On the weekends especially on Sunday I eat whatever I want. Thats it nothing really complicated. It is my key to success.

B1

----------


## iron4life79

welcome to the board bro,
arms look great and this pic will definitely be an inspiration to alot of us on this particular board.


peace bb79

----------


## Tarzan

Nice guns !

Welcom aboard Bro

----------


## Ironweb

Welcome and lookin good

----------


## Butch

Looking tight bro..keep it up.

And welcome to the board!

----------


## Matt29

Lookin good, man. I hope I look that good at your age!! I'm 29, but I always check out this over 30 forum cuz I KNOW you guys know your shit. I respect my elders too, After all, shared wisdom is free here, and one would be stupid to not take it in. :Big Grin:

----------


## arthurb999

Not bad for an old man.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## partyboynyc

but am i missing something??i'm young so maybe it's me, but last time i checked 30 wasn't old!!!hell 50 isn't old today. don't be so hard on yourself oldtimer,haha.looking good my friend

----------


## B_1

Elder, Old Man!! Come on guys give a person a break. Im only kidding I know Y'all are kidding. I will post updated pictures in about 3 weeks. Im getting cut of for my trip to Mexico. When Im a 100% I will post.

Thanks guys all of your kind words means a lot.

----------


## Mighty Joe

38 is still young.......Its your years of experience that is working for your!

Nice work Bro!

MJ

----------


## Little Jonah

wow looking great man

----------


## basskiller

What's up crazy man!

----------


## Ajax

Looking awesome for 38. Maybe there is still hope for me!

----------


## BE_STRONG

you look good bro! welcome aboard!

----------


## zurk

you just inspired me to get out of my chair and work the arms...nice.

----------


## light12

hi everyone .

thought i should add my own photo , i will be 40 in december

eitan
tel aviv , israel

----------


## YatesFactor

> _Originally posted by B_1_ 
> *I posted this picture on the "Members Photos" section before I saw that this site had an over 30 section. Since Im over 30 I believe that I should have posted here Instead.
> 
> Im B1 and I have been training for about 10 years. Im currently weighing in at 217. Im 38, my arms about 8 weeks ago measured 20" cold. That was when I was site Injecting. I have stopped and my arms have lost a little size but, I believe that they are 19-19.5". I currently use Instinctive training. Meaning that I don't follow any routine as far as traning days are concerned. I might do a 3 on 1 off or 2 on 1 off or 3 on 1 off. My diest is as follows. Breakfast 1 bagel w/cream cheese 2 hard boiled eggs. pre lunch Met-Rx. Lunch Salmon w/br rice. Pre workout meal met-Rx. post workout meal met-Rx, a 1-2 hour nap. Dinner 1lb of either swordfish, salmon or Kingfish w/ Spinach. met_rx befor I go to bed with 20 grams of Gluteamine (sp). After 1:00 Pm No carbs. On the weekends especially on Sunday I eat whatever I want. Thats it nothing really complicated. It is my key to success.
> 
> B1*


 nice biceps however you seem to have no tri-ceps.........
whack em and you will have twice the arm....... just PO  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Tobey

You deffinetlly have some big guns on you bro. Keep up the hard work.
IC

----------


## dtdionne

More fuel for the over 30 crowd, although i go for the smaller mens health look.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...threadid=38468

----------


## thejoe_l

Not bad at all B1! Keep it up. Looks like you have a bit of a pooch like i do...cant help that with the volume of food we eat every day. Some friendly advice tho my friend...hit the back of your arms harder. It will even you up and will make your arms look twice the size. Large tri's are a must for big arms. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## B_1

WOW I havent been here in a long time Im glad to see that this thread has not died.

I want to thank all of you for the positive comments and I would like to invite you all to a site that I have been MOD'ing it's called

www.Anabolic-Paradise.com. 

The site is going great and improving everyday. WE have a great bunch of guy's and MOD's that add to the great mature but, fun site. We especially cater to "Newbies" but, our average member age is 30 and average member weight is 205lbs.

I have been doing great, Training hard (Yes Improving my Tris as Y'all mentioned) and will post my New and Updated pictures this weekend at Anabolic Paradise.

So, please come over to WWW.Anabolic-Paradise.Com

And say hello. I hope to see you there,

B1

----------

